# Show your ICON lights



## Meganoggin (Apr 26, 2011)

The ICON lights have been out a couple of years now, there must be loads in CPFers hands, so - let's see 'em!


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 26, 2011)

OK - here's another - who's next?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm too embarrassed... all I have is a Modus II and it scares even children away...


----------



## TIME1200 (Apr 28, 2011)

very nice




Flickr 上 sunkwaichuen 的 IMG_8479


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 28, 2011)

TIME1200 said:


> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fantastic shot - Time1200 - I really like the white Spyderco!


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll see if I can get a photo up over the weekend


----------



## Meganoggin (Apr 28, 2011)

Tempest UK said:


> I'll see if I can get a photo up over the weekend



I have been waiitng for you and Al..... But there must be MORE!


----------

